# yet another "Green giant" grow



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2008)

hello friends of the grow hemp..:ciao: ..Well Schools back in .:clap: .temps have dropped, and have fired up the shed..:woohoo: .I remember Last winter watching one of these grows..not sure think it was Mutt..or someone not as important.because i could not find it..:rofl: .heres what i have..


1 @ 14.5 oz "Green Giant" can..( i tossed the green beans..lol)

5 @ Bag seed


I will drop seeds in can of soil on the 1st of October.:watchplant: ..anyone that wants to play along..its going to be a cold winter..need something to do?..empty your GREEN GIANT can and post it..lets have a GREAT CHRISTMAS...and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!
Can't wait to follow along...end of my grow now and gonna shut down for a lil bit...prolly till next spring. But gonna enjoy watchin ya have a go at it 
did ya pop some holes into the bottom?

BTW: yeah it was me


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*count me in ,,,i to remember it last year ,,,this year i can join in :woohoo:*


----------



## msge (Sep 22, 2008)

Got to say ???? 
But i'll follow along


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 22, 2008)

Yo Ho,
  I'm in

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 22, 2008)

Beans, Beans, the musical fruit the more you eat the more you toot.
Count me in :ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

okay friends just a few days left..anyone posting their can?  I will drop mine on the 1st oct...good luck to all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2008)

two days left


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay friends just a few days left..anyone posting their can?  I will drop mine on the 1st oct...good luck to all



I cant post pics so ill watch n cheer on the greens.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds good, if i had more space i'd throw one in  but just happy watching from my chair if thats ok with yall  good luck


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I'm in but I need to run to the store cause all I have is generic veggies


----------



## msge (Sep 30, 2008)

at least you got a can all mine are frozen


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*hey 4u2sm0ke ,,,as you know i was joining in ,,and as you know i can no longer go ahead with this grow:cry: so ill be sitting on the side lines and enjoying and watching yours  

goodluck everyone that joins in 

heres some green mojo for you all ,,:48:*


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 2, 2008)

October 1 has come and gone. I'm hoping you follow through with this b/c its a hell of an idea. Good luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

msge said:
			
		

> at least you got a can all mine are frozen


 

well my friend do what I did ..and buy a can and dump the contents..lol..lets have some fun..

sorry bad manners...thanks for stoping in msge..hows the wife?  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

stoneylove said:
			
		

> October 1 has come and gone. I'm hoping you follow through with this b/c its a hell of an idea. Good luck.


 
Wow my friend ...you are quik..and i was saving the pic taking for when they sprout..lol..but just 4u..i took this one..and grab your can and drop some beans..who knows maybe youl get the " Green Giant " this year...and i plan on fallowing all the way ...well if i dont kill them..thanks again and if you cant play ...please fallow along..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

Melissa said:
			
		

> *hey 4u2sm0ke ,,,as you know i was joining in ,,and as you know i can no longer go ahead with this grow:cry: so ill be sitting on the side lines and enjoying and watching yours  *
> 
> *goodluck everyone that joins in *
> 
> *heres some green mojo for you all ,,:48:*


 

hey Melissa..thanks for stopping..I know you cant play..and Im looking for a GREAT cheerleader...and what better one then you...thanks Melissa

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 3, 2008)

How could I have doubted 4u2? I hope we all get to see the true meaning of green giant. Much mojo for you.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 3, 2008)

No Green Giant here so I found some Happy Harvest asparagus.I hope this don't jinx the grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

okay 3 of 5 have broke soil...:clap: ...come on Jolly Green Giant..:lama: ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> No Green Giant here so I found some Happy Harvest asparagus.I hope this don't jinx the grow


 

throw it up my friend..be sure to get them started..   thanks for playing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

yup...woke up this morning Ran out to shed and there popped #4...:hubba: ...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 4, 2008)

hey....those dont look like beans.
are you gonna buy the econo-military size can of green beans?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 4, 2008)

My two Dieselryders are germinating.Will be ready for the soil tomorrow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

great time4tokin420s..   have you got your can?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

:yay: thats right friends..5 for on the beans in thee can.  I should start growing in these more often:rofl: ...now its just.:watchplant: ...



KEEP M GREEN  :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2008)

,,well i have 5 reaching for the light...time to start downsizing....wich one gets it...eeee   kneee   meee  neee  mineee   mooo...they are doing good..i should have got them closer to light at the begining..they have a bit stretch..that was under flours...now they are under 2 @ 400HD..at 3 inches from glass..lets see how they like the HD:hubba: ..thanks for looking Have agreat weekend..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 10, 2008)

Umm somebody forgot he had beans in a can and didn't water them...
Gonna have to try again,lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe..well throw up some more..its still early...time4tokin20s..


and for the rest of you watching  i took the two smallest ones..after all this is the GREEN GIANT...right?...will watch them for a week and see what ones kets the cut..Haveing a ball here..


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=339627&posted=1#post339627


----------



## msge (Oct 18, 2008)

i had 3 plants that looked like that but it was from nutes from the soil i had them in.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey 4u2smoke   count me IN!!!   I realized I don't have canned of that beans..

all I got is frozen beans..   count me in  I will get some tommorrow.. can I post my pic here too?


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice Plants


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey 4u2smoke count me IN!!! I realized I don't have canned of that beans..
> 
> all I got is frozen beans.. count me in I will get some tommorrow.. can I post my pic here too?


...hey papa..Thanks for joining..yes you may post yours in here..Thats what im hopeeing the others will do but no one is playing just yet..Just buy a Green Giant Can  any green giant can will do..throw some beans in the soil and lets find that green giant..thanks again for playing papa..and good luck 2U 


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:watchplant: ...just 4u  can  can....stired the soil and am going to comence the grow...Hope shes a female..lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

:woohoo: GROW lil lady GROW

i got 1 sprout from the 3 i planted but i gotta get me a GG can, pics soon to come.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

ok ok i know it aint green giant but you got a few weeks on me :hubba: 
do you know how long it took to get the soil in this stupid bottle? :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:rofl: ..hope you put the holes in the bottom...Heres some mojo your way my friend..:lama: ..thats a cool containter..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

got the holes and seed 2 of 3 popped just in case  thx for the mojo, just happy to play along


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

dammit  I haven't got that green can... but I got red kidney beans can  

is that  acceptance?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dammit I haven't got that green can... but I got red kidney beans can
> 
> is that acceptance?


 
:woohoo: PA PA PA PA PA PA. why not buy another can later and switch the labels :hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> :woohoo: PA PA PA PA PA PA. why not buy another can later and switch the labels :hubba:



yo... YOU made me smile so hard...

I'm gonna dump the beans now!! and start spout more seeds..

I will need right place to keep my seeds humidity to spout!!!

42usmoke.. I will switch the label.. you can count on me


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Canibanol, if I were you i'd do 12/12 from seed LOL because that sucker is soon to be ROOT bound *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> :woohoo: PA PA PA PA PA PA. why not buy another can later and switch the labels :hubba:


 



:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Canibanol, if I were you i'd do 12/12 from seed LOL because that sucker is soon to be ROOT bound *


 

hey you posting and playing..aint looking for addvice.  looking for players..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yo... YOU made me smile so hard...
> 
> I'm gonna dump the beans now!! and start spout more seeds..
> 
> ...


 

you bet papa.change that lable..thats easier then canabol  up ther in his catsup bottle..lol..but these are all fun to watch.i put plastic wrap  over top can to act as Humidity dome..good  lets have some fun 

I like to update on weekends okay


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 26, 2008)

:rofl: what a way to start the morning. Papa your Bush beans can is awsome!
weekend updates sound good
GROW lil ladys GROW!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

okay  my friends..shes a doing well....I will send her into flower today  looking for female..lol..other wise im use mustard bottle..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

4u she looks brilliant!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

wow 4U2' she's lookin real nice, i think i shouold have taken a clone  
Ketchup certainly isnt catchin up; my only guess is she's got a 4 inch tap root lol. I finally see some leaf so lets watch her take off :watchplant:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

here I go.... only 4 days old!!! nice!!

I also got 5 more for the backup  cuz I wanna a girl


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> wow 4U2' she's lookin real nice, i think i shouold have taken a clone
> Ketchup certainly isnt catchin up; my only guess is she's got a 4 inch tap root lol. I finally see some leaf so lets watch her take off :watchplant:
> 
> View attachment 85960
> View attachment 85962




last time I remember growing from 2 liter.. cut off from pepsi 2 liter...

the roots went straight to the bottom before the leaves spout out...

dang!!    good luck..   btw  are u gonna relabel it as green bean on that catup ? lol  :rofl:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> here I go.... only 4 days old!!! nice!!
> 
> I also got 5 more for the backup cuz I wanna a girl


 
holy crap Papa my beans 3-4 days older and the leaves are just opening :rofl:


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 1, 2008)

hey I want to do this but all i have are clones. Can I still join? Ill use one of the smaller clones.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dang!! good luck.. btw are u gonna relabel it as green bean on that catup ? lol :rofl:


i thought about it, does Green Giant make ketchup? lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> hey I want to do this but all i have are clones. Can I still join? Ill use one of the smaller clones.


 
unfair advantage, i could have cloned and went straight to flower. Got seed?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

hey canibanol cannonball... is that big mom you have behind the catup??

cat got your tongue .. but you are right about miracleDro...  that is unfair if he use clone to join!!  I did thought about it.. but I rather to be honest.. hope my baby can catch up with 4u2smoke s plant..  he has that baby only for a month did he? and he gonna throw in flower?   man hes crazy lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah thats mom, i think you can flower after 4 weeks veg, but im not sure. Im going to top ketchup before i do anything


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds great guys/gals...you can do flower from seed Pappa you know that..i see its ready  and will know in a few days  if she is a true GREEN GIANT LADIE..lol..as for clones in a can...just doesnt seem right my friend...you must have some bag seed or a friend has..the seed is what makes it fun...IMO..


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

that is what I thought.. verity the determines of pre sex before throw in 12/12

I did throw in some plants in  12/12 before detect the sex.. end up some of males.. I like to pull up the ratio to be female before throw in 12/12  just my 0.02 cent thought.. than to waste the time ?


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> hey I want to do this but all i have are clones. Can I still join? Ill use one of the smaller clones.



here some beans  lol

again, its against the rules :rofl: 

are you sure You got some seed laying around ? after sort out the buds 
or any friends in handy ? :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah..we dont wanna break any rules papa...and i too detimine sex before flowering..this is an exeption...lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 1, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah..we dont wanna break any rules ...lol


now you gone and hurt ketchups feelings, maybe ill have to get that GG label:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey canibanol cannonball... is that big mom you have behind the catup??
> 
> cat got your tongue .. but you are right about miracleDro... that is unfair if he use clone to join!! I did thought about it.. but I rather to be honest.. hope my baby can catch up with 4u2smoke s plant.. he has that baby only for a month did he? and he gonna throw in flower? man hes crazy lol


..

not so much crazy...hes over in Canada...lol...just worried of root growth...if it female  8 weeks is a lot or root space needed....its showing maturity..


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 1, 2008)

well the only seeds Id want to use wouldnt pop in the paper towel method so I think they are duds. The ones I have to use are white widow and shark and I need to keep them in case of mother or clone failure. I guess I could always buy more eh? Never grown soil before either so i would hate to kill a plant that could have made it LOL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> well the only seeds Id want to use wouldnt pop in the paper towel method so I think they are duds. The ones I have to use are white widow and shark and I need to keep them in case of mother or clone failure. I guess I could always buy more eh? Never grown soil before either so i would hate to kill a plant that could have made it LOL.


 

Hey MiracleDro..I wouldnt waste good genetics on these fun grows my friend..just fallow along  and when you come across some fun beans..have fun..i have a NEW one comeing up..stay tuned..:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

oh no  I'm only victim here....  yall in canada is safe.. I hate nightmares.. sometime its real to me..

(red, white blue flashing lights) :cop: <-LEO

me ->  :bolt: and (vanished)  somewhere else in surround of woods..  just lit up a fire..:stoned: and saw image friend look like this :tokie: then realized its :cop: and I freaked out..

I woke up..  (sigh  whew)  just a dream...  oh man...  all safe all good..sheez man.. (slurrping the coffee )


----------



## Melissa (Nov 2, 2008)

hey 4u2  i see the gg is looking much better ,,,,well done on making her better:48: 
i she in flower yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2008)

hey My Little UK Girl..How ya doing?..well i did pull her threw..but really could of used my chearleader..but glad your stopped by.hope to see you around more..and Hope is all well on your side of the pond..Tke care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

okay..hears mine..have yet to show sex..will post some close ups tomarrow for you all to see..Im leening towards Male..bummer..but will wait and watch...Also throwing a shot of My Red Dragon 28 days in flower..and yes shes 2-0 with me on clones..lol..maybe 3rd time charm  huh?..anyway thaught you would enjoy it *can  can*..Have a Great Day everyone


----------



## Melissa (Nov 8, 2008)

*looking great 4u  especially red dragon and all them females in the background ,,,,:48:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the bud pics :aok: GG is looking good, 11' she towers over mine. I'll have to take some pics and  post em up later.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey got male?   well well...

no worries  I got back up....  here some of my babies  you might wanna transplant to your GG can?    you gotta drive down here lol
maybe 5 of these will end up female hmm? 
I got the GG label..   it is in other thread you will find it..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 8, 2008)

well that didnt take long.. heres ketchup. when is this thing gonna grow? :rofl:
Papa i cant see your can  show me some pics




heres a pic of mama for Papa lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

well well that did not take long...

done label it and made it official "GG" grow...

my bad if I took forever..  just that my great grandpa died last thursday and is in my way for lookin job..  I have lot things to do  I just cant ignore these new babies.. my g.f. wanna go park with my baby along with my truck.. hey man  that was my gas to look for job..    screw that..  let it go..   I"m just sick of that when no one listens!!   no body care!! oh well....  tomorrow I will be at funeral until monday..  just to let yall know..  today is all I got to take care of these babies  so I can just worry less about them..   my friends is helping a little  and I appericate it very much.. 

let hope this one is female


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

I clean better, I cook too,  huh uh I ain't gonna wipe my girl s mess.. and all that I don't feel comfort cleanin my 12 month girl's diaper.. I"m sorry  if it was boys like I have 2 sons.. I do not have problem cleanin their mess.. but this baby daughter I have... hu uh   mom's job.. I"m sorry...  just that.. taking care of my girl  and see my g.f. sleeping too  much.. that takes my time away from look for job..   so here I am  staying home and keep myself busy and did alot good thing around my home..

hey canibanol cannonball  I think you know why it take too slow to grow.. because the roots is too deep in that catcup..

good luck...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 8, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey slowmo77 I think you know why it take too slow to grow.. because the roots is too deep in that catcup..
> 
> good luck...


 
slowmo??? smoke another Papa its only noon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey *Papa*...My preyers are with you and your Family dureing this time of Loss.....And That Lable works perfectly....why did you not leave room for watering?...does it not overflow the top?...Not sure of mine yet..I do have another fun one to share  but will save that for tomarrow..lol..your plants will be fine for a few days dont worry..

*Can Can*...it may not be growing cause you buy the cheap crap..lol.

*
Melissa*...Hey thanks for the kind words..next to them you are the best looking thing in my shed..lol..thanks for comeing back..everything okay on your side of pond..yes?..anything you can share?..take care and be safe..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> slowmo??? smoke another Papa its only noon


 


:rofl: ......


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

oh man... hey cani cann... I thought you was slowmo77  sorry my bad...

I did edited...  jeez...

too much things going on in my mind..yeah.. my 2 grandpaws died long time ago.. but this guy great grandpa.. he was the last one alive.. he is good man.. I have no grieves, I'm happy for him.. he is priest for many years.. now he is 90 year old.. god gave him long lives..he helped many people, cuttin woods for living..  he couldn't remember me and my brother stacked up his logs for last of 8 years..  that was not his fault.. he is very old  couldn't remember worth of 90 years but his life himself..  it is his time... he died peacefully..  He's good man.. no more pains for him.. hes in good hand.. I have been though 2 grandpa and it was hard for me..  which is different.. they died younger..  god bless him and all...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 8, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Can Can*...it may not be growing cause you buy the cheap crap..lol.
> quote]
> 
> :spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=352359#post352359


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2008)

*hey what a great fun grow ,,,shame im to late to play along :48:B]*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

this plant wont grow :rofl: I think its happy just rooting. So here she is, ive kept her on 18/6 floros. Good luck everyone, i know i need it  
pic1 the canopy lol 
pic2 a couple of roots i can now see


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thats not a green giant!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thats not a green giant!


 
HA!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol thats too funny!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thats not a green giant!


 
:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

*can can*..maybe try pokeing holes half way down...think your roots need oxygen...How are you checking soil moister?..


okay wheres papa's  heres mine..Think i over nuted it..i fed it some late flower dose..lol..I did a flush yesturday..enjoy friends.. 


HAPPY SATURDAY..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *can can*..maybe try pokeing holes half way down...think your roots need oxygen...How are you checking soil moister?..
> 
> 
> okay wheres papa's heres mine..Think i over nuted it..i fed it some late flower dose..lol..I did a flush yesturday..enjoy friends..
> ...


 
im not checking moisture lol i water every Wed and Sun, ill try poking a few more holes n see what happens
kinda hard to see but are those pistols or leaf in pic 3 :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

leafs my friend..I been watching close..no sign yet..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh man... hey cani cann... I thought you was slowmo77 sorry my bad...
> 
> I did edited... jeez...
> 
> too much things going on in my mind..yeah.. my 2 grandpaws died long time ago.. but this guy great grandpa.. he was the last one alive.. he is good man.. I have no grieves, I'm happy for him.. he is priest for many years.. now he is 90 year old.. god gave him long lives..he helped many people, cuttin woods for living.. he couldn't remember me and my brother stacked up his logs for last of 8 years.. that was not his fault.. he is very old couldn't remember worth of 90 years but his life himself.. it is his time... he died peacefully.. He's good man.. no more pains for him.. hes in good hand.. I have been though 2 grandpa and it was hard for me.. which is different.. they died younger.. god bless him and all...


 

Papa???????????   where are you?  I hope you okay..Just odd havent seen you around


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

pics 4u 


still no sign of sex


----------



## Mutt (Nov 22, 2008)

lookin good 4u2smoke
would give it a flush with some distilled water 
lil side note..you don't fert those lil ones as often. the root system isn't that big so it doesn't need as much fert 
try bottom feeding too instead of top


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> lookin good 4u2smoke
> would give it a flush with some distilled water
> lil side note..you don't fert those lil ones as often. the root system isn't that big so it doesn't need as much fert
> try bottom feeding too instead of top


 

Thanks Mutt..I did flush with Disstilled yesturday..I have been feeding every other watering  which is everyother day..when you say Bottom feed do I put can in 1/2 inch water?  or put straw down side of can and use funnel..lol..I did give it some 6 week flower nutes when it was only a few days in by misstake..I will stop feeding and wait for signs of wanting..Thanks Mutt  I know you been fallowing along..This is fun and a great way to learn plants behavor.. ..Have a Great weekend my friend


----------



## Mutt (Nov 22, 2008)

> when you say Bottom feed do I put can in 1/2 inch water?


:yeahthat: don't let it sit all day couple hrs then take it out. when flushing do it from the top. gets rid of the salt which happens fast in these cans.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 22, 2008)

Huge...shes lookin great Smoke' way better than ketchup. Ill throw up some pics laters.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

no sign yet of sex.:watchplant: ..oh  and I could use some if anyone is offering..:hubba: ..j/k  on the offering...


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

man that 3rd pic sure looks like a bud forming, must just be the light????????


----------



## Mutt (Nov 23, 2008)

looks like a pistil in the first pic too...time will tell :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

IDK..gettinggray1964..I think i see hairs too  but only on the top..I also think its new leafs comming out at a very tight order..I have had it 10" from 1000HPS.  I am wishfull thinking tho..And also want to remind everyone this is Bag seed..so there is a chance for it to be hermie..so Im still scared..lol..only a few more weeks for most of the Ladies..would hate to have it ruined now..lets see what next week brings..Thanks for looking..


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> looks like a pistil in the first pic too...time will tell :hubba:



I agree


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2008)

*yep it looks like a ladie has presented her self :48:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 26, 2008)

everything is lookin super Smoke'
this stupid thing still wont grow lol but its still alive so i dunno....lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow can can..I dont know what to tell ya..lol..Maybe you should have used a mustard bottle,,lol

Just playing..at least its still green  huh?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 30, 2008)

:holysheep:    :shocked: :shocked: :watchplant: :watchplant: :guitar: :guitar:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude that's not looking bad at all!  Nice job!  I have some bagseed again I may try one with you next time...


----------



## budbob (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats man . Love the little dro girl, :rofl:. That'll roll a nice joint or two. Happy growing!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2008)

*looking excellent :48: im shocked at how big they can grow in small containers *


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

WOW 4u I can't believe you managed to keep that baby looking so good!!! how long she got left til harvest? Gonna be cool to see how much you get :hubba of her. I bet my film and med plants won't look anywhere near that good hehe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks Ladies..Im not sure Thorn on the Harvest..Just have to watch the trichs..which they just started to appear..4-6 more weeks..maybe even longer we will see..lol..This is Very nice..I have it 10 inches away from my 1k HPS..and she is forming nice and tight..It will be interesting to see the yield..Im still sceptical..and watching for the HERMIE..Thanks again ladies..have a great week


----------



## Mutt (Dec 1, 2008)

lookin good dude, on the plus side...root growth has pretty much slowed (like they had anywhere to grow anyway) LOL
As far as herms. know of one peep grew in 1 tablespoon of dirt and got a 1/4 ounce. took a lot of feedings. average2-3/day.
now you gotta watch the salt and lockout probs that are gonna be coming. I'd keep a lil N in there longer than normal. it will use it all up 2x-3x as fast now. 
looks like you got a good handle on it.
now start watching fans fall off LOL. no biggie tho don't freak..as long as it has leaves it will still keep on buddin 
It will stretch very wierd as it goes. rootbound on this level a side effect is massive stretching. esp. with a sativa/indy hybrid.
mine was afhgan delight x cindy99 so the roots kept wanting to grow even into flower.

Its grows like this that really make you understand weed on a whole new level. 
Mutt's original green giant grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking back at last weeks pic  doesnt look like much new growth other then Budding going on..and I am watering 2 times a day.then dry a day.  One at 430am  and 0ne at 700pm. Those are the times I am home and are the furthest time apart..she seems to enjoy it.


Thanks 4 looking


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

shes really turning wird colors now...


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 20, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

is your signature referring here:rofl:  and what part of the department store do i find underLumens? :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*hey 4 u there musnt be much time left to go till harvest is there ?she looks like shes trying to get as much outta them fan leaves as possible ,,,greedy girl  :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey 4 u there musnt be much time left to go till harvest is there ?she looks like shes trying to get as much outta them fan leaves as possible ,,,greedy girl  :48:*


 
Not much..I was playing in the shed all night  and forgot to check trichs  i will tonight when lights on..thanks for stopping in..:heart:


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

Dude what's going on with that avatar of yours?   :banana:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah man very disturbing since i read what people say then look over too see who said it not a good idea for a site who has a high male to female ratio


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

well i try for a higher FEMALE to Male ratio..:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Everone has to take a trip on the wild side..sorry if i offended..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 21, 2008)

was just kinda wierd nothin more .... nice new sigg lol what you know about the raider nation our team might me loosing but the fans dont


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Everone has to take a trip on the wild side..sorry if i offended..


 

nope no offence here  :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> nope no offence here  :giggle:


 

:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2008)

:ciao: friends.  I couldnt look at her dieing away  like this..so i went and cutt her down..the trichs was starting to turn amber.  this was fun..  and a great way for those learning..Thanks for watching/Looking  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*wow ,,,not a bad at all ,,,how much do you think  dry? ,,,,eace:

thanks 4 the fun grow :48:*

ps other avator had more appeal :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Ukgirl..Ill let you know..Im thinking  1/8 ounce..but Ill let you know:aok:


----------

